# Colson Klunker



## Kustomsoul (Nov 11, 2018)

Looptail with 27.5 wheels and Santa Barbara Cruiser Bars


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 14, 2018)

Very cool. Always wanted a looptail. Have you seen the sealed bearing bottom bracket conversion from tioga.


----------



## Big Moe (Nov 14, 2018)

40.00 shipped from bikewagon on eBay


----------



## Vaughan (Nov 15, 2018)

Kustomsoul said:


> Looptail with 27.5 wheels and Santa Barbara Cruiser Bars
> 
> View attachment 899448
> 
> View attachment 899449



Sweet build.did u have to modify rear triangle?


----------



## s1b (Nov 30, 2018)

Kustomsoul said:


> Looptail with 27.5 wheels and Santa Barbara Cruiser Bars
> 
> View attachment 899448
> 
> View attachment 899449



Nice!
What fork and wheels did you use?


----------



## Kustomsoul (Aug 9, 2019)

s1b said:


> Nice!
> What fork and wheels did you use?



Gusset 26 fork & Sun ringle rims


----------



## Kustomsoul (Aug 9, 2019)

Vaughan said:


> Sweet build.did u have to modify rear triangle?



No modification at all but plan doing 135mm rear with disc in the future so I will have modify then.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2019)

Nice ride.
Hammerhead


----------

